# VIA requests new single-level car specifications



## DSS&A (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi,

VIA has requested permission to use the single-level passenger car specifications created by the US Next Generation Equipment Committee. If VIA uses this specification, the passenger cars would be allowed to run-through across the border to serve US stations. This would be great for New York to Montreal service or other similar train operations.

Here's a link to the committee's June 7, 2016 meeting minutes where this topic is discussed.

http://www.highspeed-rail.org/Pages/305ExecBoard.aspx


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 15, 2016)

I hope this goes, for the reason stated above. Could Mexico be next?


----------

